# Xampp https - verschlüsseln (SSL)



## jans2 (20. Mai 2010)

Hi,

ich möchte für meinen lokalen Host (localhost) https so einrichten, das es verschlüsselt wird. Ich nutze zurzeit Google Chrome!
Was ich bisher gemacht hab:

- Sicherheitszertifikat von Xampp (xampp/apache/conf/ssl.crt)
   -> importiert in "Eigene Zertifikate"
   -> importiert in "Vertrausenwürdige Herausgaber"
   -> importiert in "Vertrausenwürdige Stammzertifietierungsstellen" (langes wort ^^)
- https://localhost/save.html (leere datei, ohne inhalt, wörtlich leer: normale html, keine php)
- Mich gewundert
- Adressleiste wird normalerweise bei Verschlüsselung (wie bei https://amazon.de) grün markiert.. ist jedoch weiß
- Ausrufezeichen rechts entdeckt
- Draufgeklickt
- Mich gewundert
- Identität war bestätigt
- Verbindung-> da ist ein Fehler:
--> Diese Seite enthält jedoch andere Ressourcen die nicht sicher sind. Diese Ressourcen können während der Übertragung von anderen gesehen werden und erlauben Hackern, das Layout und Verhalten der Seite zu ändern.
- Mich aufgeregt
- Recharchiert
- Nur mist gefunden
- Bis hier

bitte hilft mir!!
grüße und danke im voraus
jan


----------

